# using old fence turnbuckle for wire clamping tool



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

The images show the old parts, next the adapted parts and finally the assembled tool.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting Dave. Could you show an example of how it works?


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Charles the images should explain most things.
















































The wire used is plastic coated with a metal core of
0.040" diameter and O.D. of 0.080". Let me know if anything needs additional info.

Regards dave


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think a video is in order, I don't know what you are accomplishing or how you are getting there.
Rob


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice, I think I've got it, but a video would be helpful. 

I saw Ron Paulk use a store bought tool for wire wrapping a air hose onto a fitting, instead of using a screw hose clamp. He preferred the wire over a clamp because the wire could be easily covered to protect the customer's door jambs and floors from being scratched by a sharp edged screw type hose clamp.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Like others, I'm not sure what the purpose is or what you're trying to accomplish - a video or a better explanation would be helpful.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

The wire binding tool in use.
































The tool is used to tension the wire binding and then rotated 180 degrees around the bight to produce 2 clenches secured by the bight. The tails are then trimmed to 1/4" and knocked down. The last image shows a bird feeder hooked on the bracket.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm starting to see it David but the tying off part is still a little fuzzy.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

https://goo.gl/images/0pplfp


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Charles I hope this is a bit clearer.

Regards dave


----------

